# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  صينيون يستنسخون خمسة أجنة بشرية

## هيثم الفقى

مساء الخير عليكم


صينيون يستنسخون خمسة أجنة بشرية


بكين: نجح علماء صينيون في استنساخ 5 أجنة بشرية للبحوث الطبية، استخدمت فيها 135 بويضة في الاختبارات.

وأوضح الباحثون أن أربعة أجنة من الخمسة المستنسخين أخذوا من خلايا ليفية موجودة تحت الجلد لدى واهبين أصحاء، في حين أن الجنين الخامس من الخلايا الليمفاوية المأخوذة من شخص مصاب بمرض باركنسون.

وأكد لي جيانيوان رئيس فريق الأبحاث أنه من المتوقع أن تسهل تكنولوجيا الاستنساخ الجديدة العلاج الطبي للعديد من المرضى ومن بينهم المصابون بمرض باركنسون، أما الخبير في استنساخ الحيوانات شن دايوان فأشاد بالتقدم الذي تم إحرازه قائلاً "إن الجيل من الأجنة البشرية سيشفي المرضى من خلال استبدال الخلايا والأعضاء التالفة بأخرى صحيحة طورها جسدهم، مما يقلص احتمالات رفض الجسم لعضو أو خلية غريبة".
منقول

----------

